# Flying High, with occasional turbulence...



## just breathe (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi, Just an update....I am feeling about 80% normal. I am starting to wonder if I ever had dp. I always had my emotion available. I know I suffer(ed) from DR and sometimes it was so intense it brought me to my knees in tears.My problem at the moment is I am still having tons of existential thinking, headaches, and anxiety. I find that the xanax I have been taking... .5 mg at 7am and as needed in the evenings has been really helping. I dumped the SSRI routine.I am only on tonight due to insomnia and racing thoughts.But the funny thing is I am finally starting to accept this and it is beautiful that I am going longer and longer periods without even thinking about it.This weekend alone I drove 4 hours to see my family, have been to an amusement park(during labor day weekend), went to the beach(during labor day weekend) andhave had deep intellectual conversations about space, weather phenomena,the depth and size of the human mind, I mean we can fit whole cosmos in there.I am hoping this is going to be the start of the end. I have beaten this and went 3 years previous with no dp/dr and even anxiety. And I have been doing it with a light drug regimen and no psych therapy this time. I am so excited I cant even sleep. Anyways wish me luck that I beat it.I ahve seen so much good advice on here. I think we all need to get out, take some fresh air and try to find somebody to connect with. Be it friend, lover, or just a reliable acquaintance.luck and love to you all. I am getting there and you can too.


----------



## Vargas (Apr 26, 2006)

Excellent post! I'm so happy for you. Maintain that positive attitude and you'll be just fine. And you know what? Now that you know you're feeling better, the fact that you know that will help your situation even more...it will essentially snowball for you in a good way until you are perfectly back to normal. It's great to see that you're willing and able to get out and live your life, which, of course, is the key to recovery. God bless.


----------

